# Die beste hydraulische Felgenbremse?



## raiserGmbH (27. Januar 2018)

Moin,

wie der Titel schon vermuten lässt bin ich auf der Suche nach der "ultimativen" hyd. Felgenbremse.
Aktuell fahre ich die Echo TR.
Meine Erfahrung hält sich diesbezüglich stark in Grenzen und genau hier kommt Ihr ins Spiel.

Auf meiner Liste steht die Racing Line MY17 ganz oben, die Frage ist natürlich ob sie ihr Geld auch wert ist *

im Bezug auf Bremsleistung, Dichtung und Haltbarkeit allgemein...*

Was taugten die Alternativen wie HASHTAGG H2O, Clean T13, Trialtech und Jitsie (mit Magura Zylinder)?

Freue mich auf eure Erfahrungen!

Vielen Dank


----------



## Hoffes (27. Januar 2018)

Racing line hat Richtigkeits Probleme 

Trialtech ist echt gut 
Jitsie habe ich noch nix gehört 

Ach und Felge Flexung und Belag macht mehr aus wie die Bremse an sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raiserGmbH (27. Januar 2018)

Felgen sind geflext und als Belege nutze ich die Echo in gelb und weiß (Alu-Halter).

Macht es Sinn den Trialtech-Hebel mit den Echo-Zylindern zu kombinieren ( noch sind die ja dicht)
oder lieber gleich Magura-Zylinder verwenden?


Die Bewertungen bei Tartybikes bezüglich der Racing Line sind durchweg positive aber hier im Forum sieht das auch schon anders aus


----------



## Hoffes (27. Januar 2018)

Ja kann man 

Ich hatte schon einen statz der Jahre gehalten hat von den echo-Zylinder 

Beläge würde ich tauschen gegen tnn Black oder echte Coustell Beläge


----------



## raiserGmbH (27. Januar 2018)

Das stimmt mich zuversichtlich  ;-)
TNN Beläge (black) + Trialtech Carthy-Hebel und als Bremsflüssigkeit die von Trialtech 
wird um einiges günstiger als die Racing line.


Natürlich würde ich mich über weiter Erfahrungsberichte/Empfehlungen freuen


----------



## python (27. Januar 2018)

Also ich fahre jetzt seit 2 Jahren die hashtagg h20 mit magura Zylindern und gefüllt mit Wasser. Ich bin sehr zufrieden, was Bremsleistung und Komfort sag ich mal angeht .

Hatte die trialtech mal zwischendurch, aber mag die Form des Hebels für meine Finger nicht so... aber das ist denke ich Geschmacksache. Lg ✌


----------



## raiserGmbH (28. Januar 2018)

Sehr interessant,
mit Wasser soll die Bremsanlage ja einen festeren Druckpunkt haben, leichtgängiger und vom Ansprechverhalten präziser sein...
ist der Unterschied deiner Meinung nach spürbar?

Muss das H2O-System öfter gewartet werden (Dichtung)
und sind die Magura-Zylinder von Haus aus für die Verwendung mit Wasser geeignet?
Danke...
MfG


----------



## python (28. Januar 2018)

raiserGmbH schrieb:


> Sehr interessant,
> mit Wasser soll die Bremsanlage ja einen festeren Druckpunkt haben, leichtgängiger und vom Ansprechverhalten präziser sein...
> ist der Unterschied deiner Meinung nach spürbar?
> 
> ...



Also der Druckpunkt ist definitiv Stärker also mit ÖL oder anderen Flüssigkeiten. Sie hat halt ein viel stärkeres Ansprechverhalten. Zum Thema Wartung gute Frage musste sie schon ein Paar mal entlüften aber Ansonsten recht easy. Ob die Magura Zylinder dafür gemacht sind keine Ahnung, gab aber nie Probleme damit bisher ....


----------



## hst_trialer (1. Februar 2018)

Mein Lieblingsthema... da kann ich endlich wieder meinen technischen Senf dazu geben.

Vorab: Nein, Magura Teile sind nicht für den Betrieb mit Wasser gemacht. Wenn es draußen funktioniert, dann Glück für alle die das tun.

Zum Thema Performance ist es aber so wie Hoffes sagt: es steht und fällt mit Belag und Felge. Die Kombination aus Geberarmatur und Nehmerzylinder stellt nur die Grundlage wie gut deine Fingerkraft in Spannkraft umgesetzt wird. Da die ganzen Bremsen am Markt aber sehr ähnlich aufgebaut und dimensioniert sind, wird auch die Übersetzung keine gravierenden Unterschiede machen. Ich denke die Geber unterscheiden sich eher in Qualität hinsichtlich Langlebigkeit. Die einen sind eben länger dicht als die anderen.

Aber kommen wir nochmal auf die Übersetzung deiner Fingerkraft in Spannkraft zurück. Hier kannst du natürlich viel holen, wenn du möglichst wenig Reibung hast. Die meiste Reibung unter Druck entsteht natürlich an den Dichtungen. Und nun darfst du raten, warum in vielen technischen Anwendungen nicht mit Wasser geschmiert wird???
Der tolle Vorteil des härteren Druckpunktes geht leider zu lasten des Wirkungsgrades. Jetzt hast du 2 Möglichkeiten:

1.) Öl evakuieren um die gelöste Luft so gut wie möglich aus dem Öl zu entfernen
2.) ein geeignetes Fett an die Dichtungen

Öl hat eben einfach den Vorteil der Schmierwirkung, allerdings den Nachteil der Viskosität die nunmal ein Maß für die innere Reibung im Öl ist. (Deshalb fühlt sich Wasser besser an!) Aber mit evakuiertem Öl kann man durchaus Änderungen am Druckpunkt ermöglichen.
Nur Fetten in Wasser kann den Nachteil haben, dass das Fett weggewaschen oder bei ungünstigem Fett mit dem Wasser emulgiert.

Mein Tipp: eloxierte Geberarmaturen nehmen und ein gutes Silikonfett an die Dichtungen.

Und dann natürlich noch eine gute Belag/Felge Kombi wählen


----------



## raiserGmbH (1. Februar 2018)

Danke für deine detaillierte Erklärung!
Bei der Verwendung von H2O entfällt jeder Gewährleistungsanspruch auf Magura-Produkte.
2 Frage habe ich noch...
1.) Kann man prinzipiell ein mit H2O befülltes System später auch mit Bremsflüssigkeit benutzen?
3.)Die Unterschiede bezüglich der Felge beziehen sich doch auf die Art der "Grinds" (tiefe, schärfe), oder gibt es da auch Unterschiede zwischen den Herstellern?

Frage nebenbei: HST steht für Stralsund, oder?
Ich ziehe Anfang März nach HST und frage mich ob es da wohl aktive Trialer gibt?

MfG


----------



## Hoffes (2. Februar 2018)

Ich bin in meiner ganzen hs33 Zeit nie Wasser gefahren habe nie den Drang dazu gehabt 

Mein Bruder ist es mal kurzzeitig gefahren und ist dann im Winter wieder auf Öl gewechselt 

Öl geht nur minimal schwergängiger wie Wasser sonnst ist alles gleich außer das mit Öl man weniger Probleme mit Luft und co hat. 

Wer was gescheites testen will kann ja Putolin testen was in der Shimano Bremse gegen das aufpumpen helfen soll,
Das Öl ist dünnflüssiger wie das Magura Öl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (7. Februar 2018)

raiserGmbH schrieb:


> Frage nebenbei: HST steht für Stralsund, oder?
> Ich ziehe Anfang März nach HST und frage mich ob es da wohl aktive Trialer gibt?
> 
> MfG



Da kommst wohl locker 10 Jahre zu spät.
Ich bin leider seit etwa 2009 nicht mehr in Stralsund und seit dem ist die wahnsinnig großen Szene von 2 Personen eigentlich ausgestorben.
Aber ich bin mehrmals im Jahr in Stralsund. Wenn es sich lohnt kann ich auch mal mein Bike mitbringen.





Hoffes schrieb:


> Ich bin in meiner ganzen hs33 Zeit nie Wasser gefahren habe nie den Drang dazu gehabt
> 
> Mein Bruder ist es mal kurzzeitig gefahren und ist dann im Winter wieder auf Öl gewechselt
> 
> ...



Endlich mal einer der die Qualität einer Ölfüllung zu schätzen weiß!


----------

